# Lack of Cooling Fans



## Reui (May 27, 2010)

I've been wondering why I can only install 1 6cm fan.
It's too small and I feel that the CPU doesn't have enough fans to lessen the temperature inside.
I read the manual of my motherboard and it says that's the only (3 pins)fan I can install.
If there's a way that I can add another or two fans that would be better.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What case . . you can always connect more fans to the molex connections from the power supply


----------



## Reui (May 27, 2010)

yeah but the case doesn't have a space for a fan bigger than 6cm, I don't know about the case' name but the word ZEAL is written at the front and at the PSU... it's a slim/compact case.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it have space for fans in the front or side?


----------



## Reui (May 27, 2010)

it has 2 more space at the back and another 2 at the detachable side


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can put fans there in those places . . front and side fans should blow into the case . . top and rear fans should blow out


----------



## Reui (May 27, 2010)

the problem is, I can't find any fans that can connect from the power supply,only small fans can be installed base on the size of the punched holes on the case.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

http://www.google.com/products?q=ca...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDwQrQQwAg


----------



## Reui (May 27, 2010)

thanks for the Link, I'm thinking of moving it to a better case after seeing the cooling fans

though I'm not sure if it's possible or if I am capable of doing it. Do I need technician to do it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Depends on how confident you are with components. You can follow this guide in reverse to disassemble

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/recommendations-for-a-rookie-414856.html


----------

